# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Wordt propecia ergens vergoed ?

## rienko

Ik weet dat Propecia (middel tegen kaalheid bij mannen) door zorgverzekeraar ONVZ wordt vergoed, tenminste als je de aanvullende module Topfit hebt. Weet iemand ook of er ook vergoeding plaatsheeft bij de goedkopere modules (Benfit of Optifit) ? Of dat een andere verzekeraar wellicht dit middel vergoed ?  :Smile:

----------


## co-assistent

Ik zit bij ONVZ: het middel wordt niet vergoedt omdat het niet mag van de overheid. Bel anders met ONVZ, zij kunnen het je precies uitleggen.
Overigens is het een goede, maar vrij prijzige verzekeraar.

----------

